# AK47 200W TC Lipo battery box mod 4500 mah



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Variable wattage: 3-200W
Temperature control: 200-600'F
Supports atomizer resistance: 0.1-9.9ohm
Out current: 22A
Input current: 30A
Input voltage range: 8-12.6V
Output voltage range: 0.1-7.5V
Protection
Low power protection 
Short circuit protection 
Overload protection 
Overheating protection 
Anti-dry protection

510 threading connection
w/ USB port

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (25/5/16)

Anti-dry protection
NEED THIS FOR MY JOKES.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

WoW! Beautiful device! Is there a supplier that`s going to stock it?


----------



## KlutcH (25/5/16)

Looks to much like a toy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> WoW! Beautiful device! Is there a supplier that`s going to stock it?


3fvape pre order


----------



## zadiac (25/5/16)

I like the look of it. Very pretty device. Wonder what chip they using...


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

More info here http://www.kamrytech.com/ak-47-kamry-200w-tc-box-mod.html


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> More info here http://www.kamrytech.com/ak-47-kamry-200w-tc-box-mod.html



Some of those blurbs are just too much to handle:

"perfect combination of ecigarette and handgun reloading style"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Looks cheap and nasty to me.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Looks like something @Kalashnikov should be vaping!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

I think it would look okay if it didnt have that nasty branding down the side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/5/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Anti-dry protection
> NEED THIS FOR MY JOKES.


Calling @Pixstar to photoshop a female hygiene pad with a hole right in the centre

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (25/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks cheap and nasty to me.



Not a real photo of the product. But no the design is not that appealing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Looks like something @Kalashnikov should be vaping!


Hahahah i like this. especially the white. And it has lots of buttons. I like buttons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

I kinda like the look of it, but does look cheap


----------



## Neal (25/5/16)

Good luck at getting anything branded as an AK-47 through airport security...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


>



Lol this guy is complaining the whole video about how the battery goes in and out but throughout the entire video he keeps playing with it seems like an addictive thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lol this guy is complaining the whole video about how the battery goes in and out but throughout the entire video he keeps playing with it seems like an addictive thing


But you got to admit it looks cool popping that battery out like the magazine on a gun


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/16)

Greyz said:


> But you got to admit it looks cool popping that battery out like the magazine on a gun


It looks amazing. haha no wonder he cant stop doing it all video


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> It looks amazing. haha no wonder he cant stop doing it all video



That mod wouldn't last with me and my mates. After a few whiskeys we'd all be popping that magazine in and shoot clouds at each other.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

